# Isopods and Springtails?



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone have any experience keeping isopods (any species) with springtails (any species)? I just set up a big container (18" x 12") of temperate spring tails. I was considering throwing a species of isopods in there since they seem to have the same requirements for the most part (I don't have the isopods yet - getting some tomorrow from Mike Shrom at Hamburg - so any recommendations on the species would be nice). Any one have experience with this? Any cautions I should consider? I'm setting these up for some bastis I recently aquired and don't mind not being able to separate them. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The iso cultures that I got from Mike about 6 months ago had springs in them... doesn't seem to affect either sp.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

same here, they can be kept together in the same container.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet thanks guys! This was my assumption but I didn't want to do it only to find out that Isopods are ravenous consumers of springtails or something . . .haha!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

They are good neighbors, but the isopods may start to outcompete the springtails for food---so if you see more isopods than springtails, that's why.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll just give them more food! Haha!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you start seeing too many isopods increase the amount of baker's yeast as the food source for the isopods. I've had white springtails in with Porcellio scaber, the red spanish isopods and dwarf whites without any issues. 

Ed


----------

